# Birdseye Cherry? I didn't know there is such a thing!



## Shady Acres Woodshop (Dec 13, 2015)

I turned an old piece of wood picked up at a yard sale and lo and behold, turns out it was beautiful inside. I had never heard of birdseye cherry but what else can it be?


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

Definitely is beautiful inside but I don't think it is birds eye cherry. Looks like a piece of burl to me.

Birds eye cherry typically has very faint "eyes" that are observed in lower densities. The veneer below is more indicative of what I have come across a few times.

http://www.wood-veneers.com/samples/__cherry_birdseye.jpg


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Any tree can have a burl, and that is what you have, cherry burl. It is beautiful and nice work on that.


----------



## DMiller (Feb 7, 2017)

There is such a thing as birds-eye cherry. I happen to have a board of it now…. sorry for the bad pictures.


----------



## Shady Acres Woodshop (Dec 13, 2015)

"It's a burl!" seems to be the consensus from nearly everyone that has seen it. That's something that never even occurred to me! Thank you all for your comments!


----------

